

Twitter confirms paid pro accounts on the way - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/twitter-confirms-paid-pro-accounts-on-the-way-2009-3

======
jbarciauskas
Is this writer serious? He thinks Twitter _might_ charge a whole $100 to
companies like Comcast and Starbucks... but only if the software is _really_
good! I mean, come on. What happens when you run out of those top 20, or even
500 companies who might be willing to pay for your best product? $50,000? Half
a developer's salary? Probably a third or a quarter of what they are paying
the product manager they hired to lead this effort? No, this writer has no
clue, or I hope not, for Twitter's sake. Twitter has the capability to create
far more value than that for its "pro" customers.

------
sjs382
I wonder how much revenue something like this would bring in...

~~~
dmv
I wonder how much _sustainable_ revenue something like this would bring in. I
imagine any number of us on this site would throw down a couple of bucks
($25/year like flickr et al, $3-10/month, etc) in support of twitter...
initially. If they compromise the API feature set for advanced account
features, that will reduce the feel of twitter; if they do not, any twitter
feature will be replicated elsewhere. Tough situation, except they've got a
lot of good will right now (ie, I would pay today for an account without much
more of a bonus than a supporter button).

